# Friend's Dog Died Eating Brisket



## sozzle (May 18, 2011)

Well he is actually an acquaintance that I see regularly on my walks and we stop and chat. Yesterday I saw him with only one of his two dogs and asked him where the other one was. He said she died on Saturday eating a brisket bone. Very sad. However I am not sure whether it was cooked or not, I gather from what he was saying that he was boiling them until very soft for his own meal and has regularly given them to his dogs and has done for the past 6 years. 

He did also say the two bones he happened to give his dog were small and I guess they somehow got stuck in her throat and she choked.

I feed bones to my dogs (always raw) and have worried about this on occasion although I know it is rare.

This hasn't put me off feeding my dogs bones etc but I do ensure I watch them for a few minutes to make sure they don't get into any problems. Mine mostly get chicken frames which are gobbled up fairly quickly.

Although I have recently completed an extensive first aid course for humans I should probably learn how to help a dog if in trouble from an obstruction.

Just thought I would post here as this is the first time I have come across someone I know whose dog has died from this.

I know dogs ingest all sorts of things like socks, tennis balls, plastic etc and can come to grief.

She was a lovely black labrador and I first met her 4 years ago just after I adopted my first greyhound and she was being attacked by an aggressive bull terrier (the bull terrier grabbed hold of her ear and wouldn't let go, but there was no lasting damage just a little hole in the ear) on my daily walk.


----------

